# Diagram of Stihl MS 026



## outdoorfiend (Feb 2, 2008)

Having trouble pulling the carb out of my buddies ms 260... I am very familiar with the 440,460 and husky 372,360. But this thing is so compact that I can't see in . I pulled the 2 nuts off between the air filter and carb but no movement. it looks like the gas line might be bolted through the "firewall". Anyone with any diagrams of this saw would be a great help! Or advice...


----------



## stihl026 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you ever figure out how to get the carb out? I am having the same issue. The carb is loose, but the trigger wire won't let it come out. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## outdoorfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*carb succesfully removed*

yeah, i was able to remove it. it was just a tight squeeze issue and i was too afraid to pull hard. I don't know if you have removed a carb before. but here is the steps that work in most saws.
+remove air filter
+remove air filter fitting if saw has one ( from what i remember the 026 or 260 doesn't have one)
+loosen the gas cap to release gas presser
+remove rubber gas line from carb
+slide carb partially out
+detach the throttle bar going from trigger to carb . at the carb connection location( can be tricky this saw is harder to get back on but once you figure it out it is cake. just not alot of room. use pliers and wiggle it around a bit. dont bend the metal wire though then you'll have a mess on your hands)
+This is the step i couldn't get passed when i posted . simply pulling the damn thing out. The rubber fitting around the tack is what was jamming up removal. wiggle that thing around and give the carb a good yank. there is nothing else attached to the carb at this point that you can mess up. That was my fear. I have 3 of these saws and figured . hell just give it a yank and see what happens sure enough it came out. 

I think the plastic on these saws had warped a bit due to age. Causing for a rough removal. 

Hopefully that helps bud. Any other Q's feel free to ask. 

-Jay:deadhorse:


----------

